# Crickets, Locust and Worms?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone thinking of raising these for food?

Pan-fried crickets: The food of the future? - TODAY.com


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Dipped in chocolate.. Mmmm


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

roy said:


> Do they taste like chicken?


From what little info I've read, it hardly has any taste. They said it taste like the oil you fried it in. But apparently it could be the solution to world hunger and it's high in protein. It's also ground to turn into flour.

Cricket Protein Bars Made By Exo - Business Insider



> When you roast bugs you need to remove the wings and legs. People don't want legs, wings, or hooks getting caught in their throats. Also the food looks better without the bug legs sticking out or the wings swimming in sauces on a plate. It's easier to look at visually for those not used to looking at bugs for food. One example might be the custom of removing the faces of shrimp when you serve scampi. In other countries, the cooked shrimp's eyes stare at you.
> 
> Roasted bugs are crisp and taste like nuts. It's one way to eat low on the food chain. For vegans, eating lower on the food chain can mean eating sea vegetables or algae powder. Martinez hopes to be in business early in 2012. If you want to learn how to roast or fry bugs for their protein or fat value, check out the video, How to Cook a Bug - YouTube.


http://www.examiner.com/article/new-local-trend-eating-bugs-raised-on-farms-for-human-consumption


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Ummm...no.

I don't eat dogs, and I don't eat bugs.

If you eat dogs, I am shooting your a$$. On behalf of all my dogs and their kind.

If you eat bugs, hey, knock yourself out....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

charito said:


> Anyone thinking of raising these for food?
> 
> Pan-fried crickets: The food of the future? - TODAY.com


I'm still drooling over elk steaks from the other thread. - But in answer to your question, no I am not intentionally eating bugs.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I prefer cultivating a good worm population to enrich soil to grow food or catch food.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Ummm...no.
> 
> I don't eat dogs, and I don't eat bugs.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will shoot me because I am starving therefore I are Rover.

Better be a good shot when you try and shoot me. I probably didn't strangle the pooch with my hands, you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As a regularly planned diet, not by a long shot.

People can say what you want to now mostly because it's rare in this country to face real starvation. Once we've become a 3rd world county (and this is a distinct possibility) then all bets are off. Desperation can make people do things they would have never dreamed possible.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes, you will shoot me because I am starving therefore I are Rover.
> 
> Better be a good shot when you try and shoot me. I probably didn't strangle the pooch with my hands, you know. :mrgreen:


I promise, if I decide to shoot you, I won't miss. .223 Remington UMC 55 gr. green box, Wally World quality. 100 yards. 2 inch reactive target.

Besides, if it has gotten so bad for you that you would stoop to eating family pets, I owe it to you to put you out of your misery with dispatch....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have eaten "fried meal worms" or something, I purchased a few packs at a novelty store. They tasted just lke the skin from a peanut.
In the sixth grade, when the book about eating fried worms came along, Of course me and some dumb friends ate some. The taste of a raw earthworm is something you wont forget. 
Now, some of those larvae and big juicy maggots, nah.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Another reason I have a full pantry and try to keep it that way. No bugs on my plate. Suppose I can always fry them up and use it for feeding the dogs.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

All I'll say is if your raising a heard of bugs or worms for food... Your more afraid of death than me! 

If a big ol bug is all I can find to eat I'll try it. But that's a far cry from farming them. 

If bugs are on your menu, I've seen cockroaches in Texas over 6" long! NUM NUM!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Bugs and worms will feed the fish in an aqua-ponics setup. The fish wastes feed the plants that purify the water for the fish to live in. You get fresh veggies and fresh fish.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The only way I would eat worms is if they drown in tequila. If the blonde down the street's rump roast tastes half as good as it looks, that's where I'm getting my protein when my stocks run out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

South end of a northbound heifer?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried a few from SERE school and if that is what is for dinner so be it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Frank's red hot and BBQ sauce make almost anything edible


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> South end of a northbound heifer?


Rock bottom. When your eating bugs off a cows butt... You'll know your there.


----------

